# Which Haunters are in Ohio?



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

How many of the HauntForum members are from Ohio?
I'm in Upper Sandusky
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&gs_mss=Google+Maps+upper&tok=iqi9DGXXziXXmfMzaKl8iw&cp=31&gs_id=11&xhr=t&safe=off&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&ion=1&biw=1280&bih=685&q=google+map+upper+sandusky+ohio&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x88394198c6a92423:0x8564ec26b5390335,Upper+Sandusky,+OH&gl=us&sa=X&ei=a2MMUIi7IK-60AH-rZziAw&sqi=2&ved=0CAUQ8gEwAA

*Where are you?*


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm in Columbus! Pleased to meet you on here!


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Cincinnati here. But, I always make a trip to Cedar Point for Halloweekends.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Greetings from Akron, drzeus! If you're interested, the Northern Ohio Home Haunters group will be getting together near Lorain for another Make & Take in the next few weeks.


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Great to meet everyone!
I wonder if there are any others from Ohio here...


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I currently live just to the south west of Cleveland in Olmsted Falls


----------

